

Node.js / Io.js State of the Build: ARM - nfriedly
https://medium.com/@rvagg/node-js-io-js-state-of-the-build-arm-2f24c18e1ab4

======
Gladdyu
Do any solutions for the automatic management/setup of a large cluster of node
+ arm already exist? Managing a few, yet powerful servers is already tricky -
it can only get worse when dealing with loads of low-power servers when you
don't completely automate the management.

Furthermore, I doubt the Pi is an ideal candidate for a server - the CPU
performance might be adequate for node.js microservices, the IO performance
and data persistency metrics of an SD card are horrible. At least for
databases (in which single machine performance still trumps a cluster for
reasonable loads and if you want some data integrity guarantees, ie. ACID), I
still cannot forsee the move towards a lot of Pis.

~~~
nfriedly
I know the OP was looking at ARM for servers, but I've used node.js on a
Raspberry Pi to do IoT sort of things - there are a few libraries that make
controlling GPIO pins pretty easy, so combine that with node.js and you've got
a pretty enjoyable hardware development experience.

At the time, though, getting node working on the Pi was a major PITA. There
weren't any official built binaries available, and a number of bugs kept me
from successfully compiling it. I eventually found a binary that someone else
had built, and from then on it was smooth sailing. But I'm glad to hear that
it's become a first-class platform now.

------
nfriedly
Anyone who'd like to donate a Raspberry Pi (or money to buy one) should let
Rod know - details at the end of the post.

